# It's Getting So Close Now....hopefully! New Loft Tomorrow?



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I have been reading the post on here from the folks that are brand new to camping or camping in an actual camper. It really brings me back. I was thinking that camping to me was never a new thing because I camped with my parents and my wife did too with hers. We started camping together out of the back of an old Dodge Maxi-Van that was also my delivery vehicle during the week as an Independant Distributor of Little Debbie Snack Cakes, decals and all! We woke up more than one morning with people in high end camp grounds, coming up and wanting to buy Honey Buns or donuts for breakfast, we still laugh when we think about that!

Our first real "camper" was a 1967 Starcraft pop up which was so old and in such bad condition, we got it for free and fixed it up. We didn't even have to plug in in because there was nothing that took electricity in it. We were so happy and proud with that camper and we used it for years. We towed it with an '86 Pontiac Sunbird. The canvas was so old and worn and holy that we used to cover the entire thing with a blue tarp if rain was in the forecast.

The camper that is due to be delivered tomorrow, a 2009 Outback 27L is our number 8 camper now and as you all know, is loaded with everything from a ramp for the toyhauler to a loft with a flat screen TV. It is still nice to look back to where it all started for us and to remember that camping fun has very little to do with what we have or don't have for a camper. The fond memories come from the quality time spent with friends and family.

Have you ever had to explain to someone that just doesn't get the allure of camping and just what it is that attracts us to this activity which amounts to taking our "homes" on the road with us?


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Have I ever had to explain to someone the allure of camping??!?!?!?!?!

Have you not read my posts about my kids?!!?!? If they see me online looking at campers they start screaming to the others..."MOM'S TRYING TO MAKE US GO CAMPING AGAIN!!!!" OH yeah...it's fun to be me...


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Have I ever had to explain to someone the allure of camping??!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Have you not read my posts about my kids?!!?!? If they see me online looking at campers they start screaming to the others..."MOM'S TRYING TO MAKE US GO CAMPING AGAIN!!!!" OH yeah...it's fun to be me...


I have not seen those post but I will check them out. We have 2 "kids" 23 and 19 that still seem to like camping. We also have a 15 yr old son that maybe because of his age and the fact that the entire world is suppose to revolve around him, absolutely HATES when we expect him to go camping with us....come to think about it, go ANYWHERE with us!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdrunr said:


> ...
> The camper that is due to be delivered tomorrow, a 2009 Outback 27L is our number 8 camper now and as you all know, is loaded with everything from a ramp for the toyhauler to a loft with a flat screen TV. It is still nice to look back to where it all started for us and to remember that camping fun has very little to do with what we have or don't have for a camper. The fond memories come from the quality time spent with friends and family.
> 
> Have you ever had to explain to someone that just doesn't get the allure of camping and just what it is that attracts us to this activity which amounts to taking our "homes" on the road with us?


First of all, best of luck on the PDI and we're really hoping that all goes well!









Now on your question of other's not understanding, I work with a lot of them. They think vacation is a Hotel trip to a resort, or just hanging out around the house and sleeping in. Many will never understand the feeling of getting up on a cool morning, stepping outside the camper with a cup of coffee (I'm not a barbarian after all







) and viewing Nature in all it's glory. I know what they are missing, but that's ok because the National Parks are crowded enough already, and I'm a bit selfish (I'll of course share with fellow Outbackers though)!


----------

